# Dusty cheaters



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

So I'm new to the world of needing cheaters and they attract dust.
Very annoying. Any over the counter solutions?
I know they have anti static wipes 9the net. I checked out the local walgreens and they had nothing but regular eyeglass cleaner,....unless that's no different....


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Welcome to the world of the handicapped, y'old buzzard. There's really not a heckuvalot you can do about it besides wiping them off frequently and avoiding glare situations as best you can.

You could maybe try spritzing them with Static Guard occasionally, until you get tired of that dance.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

I was told dryer softener sheets. I have never tried it.

Tom


----------



## bytor (Jan 23, 2010)

Something that helped for me was to invest in a good, comfortable pair of prescription safety glasses, Progressive lenses. They basically stay on my face all day which eliminated a lot of the dust/smudging from constantly putting them on/taking them off.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I'll have to see what my eye Dr is peddling


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

My solution is multiple pairs. I have them everywhere. The $5 HD ones are pretty good. (Avoid dollar store ones unless you like seeing double and enjoy headaches.) 

Btw, the plastic frames seem to hold on tighter ..wire frames fall off too easily.


----------



## JFM constr (Jul 26, 2014)

my issue is the fog up when i have a dust mask on .curious i do not have much of issue with the dust on the lens . i now have several bifocols . i notice my eye lid must be slower -i get far more junk in my eye now .


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

It’s not dust.


----------

